# Israel Premier league 27 Feb - 01 Mar



## OddsPoster (Feb 25, 2010)

27 Feb 15:15 Maccabi Petach Tikva v Maccabi Tel Aviv 4.50 3.25 1.72 +9  
27 Feb 17:00 Hapoel Akko v Hapoel Haifa 3.00 3.10 2.25 +9  
27 Feb 17:00 Hapoel Beer Sheva v Maccabi Achi Nazereth 1.57 3.50 5.50 +9  
27 Feb 17:00 Hapoel Raanana v Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv 4.75 3.40 1.66 +9  
27 Feb 17:30 Beitar Jerusalem v Maccabi Netanya 1.95 3.20 3.60 +9  
28 Feb 17:00 Hapoel Tel Aviv v Hapoel Bnei Sakhnin 1.40 4.00 7.00 +9  
28 Feb 18:00 Maccabi Haifa v MS Ashdod 1.40 4.00 7.00 +9  
01 Mar 17:30 Hapoel Ramat Gan v Hapoel Petach Tikva 2.80 3.10 2.37


----------

